# saw her mother after long time



## roytaa (Jun 3, 2022)

long story short 
her mother came back after long travel and her child reaction , she was watching her like for almost 4 minutes before starting to lick her hand and claim her


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Jul 1, 2022)

So sweet!


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

roytaa said:


> long story short
> her mother came back after long travel and her child reaction , she was watching her like for almost 4 minutes before starting to lick her hand and claim her


so sweet! My Bun gets mad at me for a day, then he’s all over me with the kisses.


----------

